# ipad 2 3g bloqué opérateur belge !



## marielle04 (10 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir, on me propose un ipad 2 wifi mais 3g bloqué opérateur belge (verizon) !! on me dit qu'il fonctionne très bien en wifi (ici en France, j'ai oublié de préciser ! pardon !) mais que la 3g ce n'est pas possible 

 qu'en pensez vous? 

merci


----------



## mateodu13 (10 Octobre 2013)

Deux choix s'offrent &#224; toi :
2) Demande au vendeur si il ne peux pas faire la d&#233;marche de le d&#233;bloquer.
2) Si le vendeur te r&#233;ponds que c'est impossible, passes ton chemin.

Quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'acheter un iPad 3G inutilisable (en dehors du wifi) en France ?
C'est mon point de vue, &#224; toi de voir.


----------



## marielle04 (10 Octobre 2013)

Merci! il ne peux pas ! il l'a déjà acheté d'occasion!! tu as raison, je vais bien en trouver un autre!! encore merci


----------



## Tosay (12 Octobre 2013)

mateodu13 a dit:


> Deux choix s'offrent à toi :
> Quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un iPad 3G inutilisable (en dehors du wifi) en France ?
> .



Si il n'a pas forcément besoin d'un 3G et que le prix est TRES raisonnable

Faut que tu compare le prix de cet ipad avec un modèle Wifi uniquement


----------



## doupold (12 Octobre 2013)

Tosay a dit:


> Si il n'a pas forcément besoin d'un 3G et que le prix est TRES raisonnable
> 
> Faut que tu compare le prix de cet ipad avec un modèle Wifi uniquement



Tout à fait d'accord!

Si le prix est aussi abordable d'un wifi en occasion, pourquoi se priver? Il est absolument possible de l'utiliser en wifi, même si la 3G est bloqué.


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2013)

ça peut être intéressant si tu as besoin du GPS.


----------

